# Well boys this guy had a bad night



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

http://atlantic.ctv.ca/servlet/an/l.../salt_truck_120201/20120201/?hub=AtlanticHome


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

whats for breakfast?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

He must have been tired, didn't even take his boots off at the door!


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

"Police say it's not clear at this time whether the truck slid off the road or if there was a mechanical failure. They are investigating"

Lol i think he had a sleeping failure


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The customer requested he get closer to the door next time.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

" Hi honey, I'm home! "


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm guessing either he got overzealous with the Fluid Film on his brakes, or he found out what his wife was doing while he was out all night plowing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

coldcoffee;1436964 said:


> I'm guessing either he got overzealous with the Fluid Film on his brakes, or he found out what his wife was doing while he was out all night plowing.


Hmmmm,maybe he got mad that his wife is better at plowing then he is.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Well then...she could plow my drive anytime.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

coldcoffee;1436975 said:


> Well then...she could plow my drive anytime.


We always knew you liked a good plow!:laughing:

...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So that's why he likes a rear plow.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

OK..I don't know what the both of you are into...but you can share your trade secrets with each other by PM.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

coldcoffee;1436975 said:


> Well then...she could plow my drive anytime.


Your the one that said it! LOL

...


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

White Gardens;1436988 said:


> Your the one that said it! LOL
> 
> ...


...and that was YOUR interpretation...duly noted.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He didn't say she was going to plow his dirt road for him.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

When I saw the name "White Gardens", I originally thought you were a landscaper of some sort.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

How is that even a salt truck? no spinner?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

samjr;1436911 said:


> http://atlantic.ctv.ca/servlet/an/l.../salt_truck_120201/20120201/?hub=AtlanticHome


lube and oil change ?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

wouldn't want to be in his shoes!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

snowguys;1437058 said:


> How is that even a salt truck? no spinner?


Side discharge


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1436937 said:


> The customer requested he get closer to the door next time.


This made me laugh hard.

Of all the times I've heard, "Could you get closer it's slippery" and " Could you not get so close..it tracks inside."


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

coldcoffee;1436984 said:


> OK..I don't know what the both of you are into...but you can share your trade secrets with each other by PM.


Hey you are the one into milfs and bushes big enough to shake


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

That is what happens when you do not pay the plow guy.


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

samjr;1436911 said:


> http://atlantic.ctv.ca/servlet/an/l.../salt_truck_120201/20120201/?hub=AtlanticHome


I hope he rang the bell first???


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow...must have had a really long night!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

It shifted the whole house. I wonder what would have happened if the plow was on


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

no bell to ring. had to use the knockers.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

He has to look on the bright side, at least he didn't find the basement!Thumbs Up


----------



## 100InchHammer (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll have a Mcmuffin, hashbrown and a coffee. Oops this isn'y McD's


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Not much work plowing this year, guess he's getting into remodeling


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That's crazy. The house will have to be demoed and a new one built.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

furnice stopped working, must have thought that doing it the old school way with a radiator was efficent enough, but it didnt have a good seal!


----------

